# whats number 1 industry on your layout



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Whats the number one industry/town/building whatever that you guys had to have on your layout?

It would be nice to hear what people wanted on your layout, even if its silly?

Room on the layout doesnt always allow us to model something huge unless you have a huge basement to go nuts with.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I would say that almost every layout that I've built has had a rock quarry, or mine scene. You can make it as small or as large as you want it to be.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I've got a little bit of everything on my layout. Just about like going to a Chinese smorgasboard! :laugh: :laugh:
Bob


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

you guys with big layouts, grrrr you just piss me off, haha j/k im only jealous


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

THe biggest industry on my layout is the railroad itself!! Everyone seems to forget that the railroad no matter what road it is, is also one of the industries. After that the industry on my layout that does the most business is going to be the lumber mill, even tho it is only modeled as a lumber yard shed. (I dont have the room for anything more.)

I dont have any large 2 or 3 foot long structures so nothing fancy like that on my road.

Massey


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

joed2323 said:


> you guys with big layouts, grrrr you just piss me off, haha j/k im only jealous


Nah, don't be PO'd 'cause I'm just a ding-bat that likes a little bit of everything on the layout. :laugh: Why settle for a boring salad when you can "run it thru the garden"? :thumbsup:
Remember, rule #1......it's YOUR railroad. 
Have some fun,
Bob


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Ours was supposed to be light passenger, a lumber mill and a few warehouses. Anymore its just a hodgepodge of stuff. The new layout will be general merchandise and warehousing with one dedicated spur track for a new lumber mill (one that actually looks like a mill, not a warehouse).


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

cabledawg- what size is you current layout now? do you have any pics or a thread?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well for the longest time the only business I had on my layout was its station going to nowhere. Though lately I have been adding new industries like a brand new scratch built fruit packing plant for the Pacific Fruit Express and plans to add in a rail side shack for off loading of coal and lumber for the small town.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Ore and coal mines and a powerplant. There's also a small logging industry.


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a coal mine and then a small rail yard with what should be a small town. I have a 3' x 8' N scale layout. It was built expansion in mind so when I finish this layout, I plan to double or triple it in size.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Grain, Freight, Coal, and passengers (excursion train). 
The grain gets picked up and driven around........I don't know where it goes? same with the coal? and I guess my freight goes in circles and gets dropped off again? 
one day I need to add a coal drop and some storage containers, a grain drop, maybe in the utah section? the freight and passengers are ok for now


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

That's key swiggy.....My coal mine feeds the local power plant (and eventually another powerplant that will be built in next planned section of the layout.)

My ore mine will ship out to an ore dock (also in the next planned section.)

Having a destination for your materials gives a reason to move the cars around.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

no argument here, i do agree. things will change when my upper line is added in a month or so.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

That's where having a yard or staging area comes in handy. You dont really need a "destination". It all comes/goes out of the yard. Simulate a load coming in that has to go out to the local industries. Then the local indistries have loads that need to get shipped out so they go to the yard. Only in some cases do products go straight from the producer to the user. Most times they have to go to a yard where they either go on to the user or get sorted through a few yards before making it the user. 

Basically, you dont need both the producer and the user on the layout. Just because you have a wod mill doesnt mean you need to have the logging area and just because you have a coal mine doesnt mean you need a coal plant. Really big layouts can do this because they have the space to seperate the industries, but smaller layouts need to simulate some processes from start to finish.


----------



## Nevada wheel (Feb 18, 2012)

last one I had a trailer park, copper mine and hobo jungle and it was pretty dumpy--this time Im going more farmland and park style.. see what happens


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

I will have gravel(ballast) , Intemodal yard, lumber, freight service, food wharehouse, but #1 would be grain and grain cars. My ADM plant has 3 sidings. More than anything else.


----------



## kkri49 (Mar 18, 2012)

*Quarry and tank farm*

Just in planning stages; a limestone quarry and a natural gas tank farm. Looking for ideas on scratchbuilding the latter in N scale.

kkri49


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Weeeeeell, lessee...there's an Improbabilium refinery and a large FedOops package proccessing facility. Passenger service ended last year with the sale of all related equipment. A long term lease is currently being hammered out for the station to a local train club...


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> Weeeeeell, lessee...there's an Improbabilium refinery and a large FedOops package proccessing facility.


Do you also have an Unobtainium mine in that plan Shay?? 

Jim


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

manchesterjim said:


> Do you also have an Unobtainium mine in that plan Shay??
> 
> Jim


No mine, used to process it though...when the EPA deemed it an ozone depleting material, the plant management were offered a $2.5 billion loan to convert to solar panel manufacturing. They took it, layed all 5 employees off after 9 months and went belly up. I think they're now on the design team for the Chevy Sparkle, a green friendly vehicle that runs off of innovative driver methane gas emission reclamation technology.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Coal mines...virgnian.

Kiong


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

My layout in progress has track laid for a military base and intermodal yard. Both near the same size. Wonder where that could be...... But first both need buildings or a crane


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

shaygetz said:


> I think they're now on the design team for the Chevy Sparkle, a green friendly vehicle that runs off of innovative driver methane gas emission reclamation technology.


Where do I sign up for one of them'ens? I have a seemingly inexhaustible supply of fuel.hwell:


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

The main industry on mine is training the engineers for their eventual career change to Nascar drivers.

Craig


----------

